
Email service SendWithUs will not be GDPR compliant - ts330
https://ibb.co/kJX4Vx
======
ts330
What's interesting here is:

\- this is the first confirmation I've received from a company stating
outright that they're not going to be GDPR compliant and you should stop using
them if you need to be.

\- they're explicitly saying it's too much effort to store data in a compliant
manner and ensure their processors are complaint. this possibly raises some
interesting questions about what exactly they're doing with the data they have
today.

\- this GDPR thing is like async code, once it gets into a system it has long
tentacles. I don't think this company fully realises just how many companies
need to be GDPR compliant to continue doing business online. if you're in the
SAAS business, it's very likely you're dealing with EU customers - or at the
very least a customer that deals with EU customers, or an customer of a
customer that deals with EU customers. You get the point - this tentacle keeps
reaching down. You may think you're not excluding many of your own customers
by not being compliant because THEY aren't EU-based, but it's their
customers/controllers etc that require them to be compliant and thus you.

This tentacle is all encompassing.

~~~
detaro
Also interesting since there's been GDPR advice from their CEO:
[https://www.martechadvisor.com/articles/gdpr/how-to-
prepare-...](https://www.martechadvisor.com/articles/gdpr/how-to-prepare-your-
email-marketing-program-for-gdpr/)

~~~
ts330
Nice, hadn't seen that. I like the comment at the end...

If approached in the right spirit, GDPR compliance can be a win-win for email
marketers, quite possibly providing a much-needed correction.

------
Send_with_us
We wanted to offer some clarification on a recent email regarding Sendwithus
and GDPR compliance. While our initial communication is accurate, our team is
planning to launch an enterprise-grade, GDPR compliant solution in the coming
months. This new product, which is currently in private beta, will ensure that
you can continue to easily send the right message to your customers at the
right time, while ensuring GDPR data protocols are met. Please contact our
Support Team or your account manager if you have any questions about
Sendwithus and GDPR.

Sincerely, The Sendwithus team

